# Whining at night - please help!



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Well it's been 3 weeks and we've settled down with Jas for the most part and she is the most adored and loved dog ever. The kids are constantly fighting over who can hold her, train with her, etc. Barely enough time for me to cuddle her as much as I want to!

Besides the pooping (will save for another post) - the nights are the only issue but it's driving me batty since I need more sleep. 

She often wakes up between 1-4 to potty. Usually she does this quickly and then back in the crate but every 2nd or 3rd night - she won't settle down when I put her back into her crate but just starts to whine and cry. I try to stick my fingers in the crate but it doesn't seem to help. Last night I took her out again thinking maybe she needed to poop but she just tried to fall asleep curled up on my feet (so she just wanted cuddle time outside the crate i think). I was tired i put her downstairs in her pen but we are staying at a vacation house with thin walls and she just cried and cried loudly. Finally after 10 minutes I scooped her up - put her back into her crate by the bed and she FINALLY went to sleep again.

Does anyone have any creative solutions to the nighttime whining even after they have pottied routine. It's driving me crazy!!

On the upside - we took Jas to the beach today for the first time and she had a blast but totally exhausted herself! Here she is with my daughter!


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Ugg can't get photo to post. . . and I know you all love photos!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I am smiling because this sounds familiar! When this happened to us, we "caved" and took ours to bed with us and everything has been great ever since. From that day on (and he was 12 weeks old at the time), he has slept through the night with no desires to potty during the night.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

mamacjt said:


> I am smiling because this sounds familiar! When this happened to us, we "caved" and took ours to bed with us and everything has been great ever since. From that day on (and he was 12 weeks old at the time), he has slept through the night with no desires to potty during the night.


Ditto here!


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh no!! Is htat really the only solution?? Any other takers?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Same here I only lasted two nights then it was cuddle time right next to my head.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi has never slept with us, so you don't HAVE to go that route. He is quite content to sleep in his crate, and actually asks to go to bed if he's snuggling in bed with us in the evening.

We DID have to be very clear that we would not cave to whining or barking if he didn't have a real, physical need. Just like with kids, you've got to be firm with this type of behavior if you want it to stop.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

in the strictest sense of behavioral science, if you give your pup attention when they cry or whine, you reinforce the cry/whine.

This means, later, down the road, when you want to 'break' that habit, it will be more difficult. This is true, according to behaviorists, for any behavior. you reinforce a behavior (intentionally or unintentionally) and the behavior will perpetuate. Your pup will grow out of this stage, and be able to fall asleep without crying... 

I personally failed crate training. My pup sleeps where he wants. some nights on my bed, some nights on the floor, or else where. I will say, puppy cuddle time is a very small window. when your pup grows up, he might not be interested in sleeping with you any more. just a thought.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Every little dog that I have ever had (or kitten) has slept in the bed with me. Even the first nights. I was aware of them just like I was with my children and took them out to potty, but that stops pretty soon. The kittens have always weaned themselves from our bed and Rosie is about half the time sleeping on the back of the chair near my bed. Then sometimes in the middle of the night she will get back in the bed next to my back, and we both give a sigh--feels so good.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you pretty much have to try to ignore it for it to pass. I think this can be hard when you have a new puppy and aren't sure if she is crying because she needs to go to the bathroom or for attention or when you have concerns about disturbing neighbours. 

I always planned to have Brody eventually sleep in the bed with me. While he was little he slept in a crate on a chair next to my bed. I was lucky as he was OK with that and slept through the night from the get-go with maybe the odd little whimper here or there that was easily remedied by putting my fingers through the door of the crate.

I didn't let him sleep on the bed with me for months because I was worried when he was so little about accidentally rolling on him or kicking him or something while I slept. Also, he had no concept about edges and would roll right off the bed if I wasn't watching carefully enough. I had to actually train him to be up on the bed. I started with a few minutes with letting him run around up there and letting him get used to it, then I'd put him in his crate. The time up on the bed gradually got longer. Bed time is his favourite time now.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hanna could not tolerate sleeping by herself in the crate for the first few nights, even if her kennel was right next to me on the floor. After doing some research, (since hubby could not stand her cries and we have neighbors on the other side of our walls) we let her on the bed and she calmed down. When they are that small thy cry out of instinct, if they don't have their mother they will likely die of exposure or predators, it's just built into them. If the puppy eventually calms down in the kennel, that's great, but for a very young puppy with a new family, I strongly disagree that it's "caving in" as they are truly terrorized and are suffering out of fear at during their first couple of weeks while they are still bonding. Hanna now sleeps like a champ in her crate and she only slept in our bed for about the 1st week.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

After about 6 weeks of sleeping in his crate without issues, Fionn began to protest badly - crying, whining, and barking. It literally happened overnight. He was about 4 1/2 months at the time. I decided to let him sleep in his bed in his expen and he was perfectly fine. That was 8 months ago and he still sleeps in his bed in his expen. He's never had an accident and he always sleeps through the night and is content and quiet until I go in his room in the morning to get him. For whatever reason he was finished with his crate so I put it away and his expen is his spot now for sleeping and for when he's home alone.


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the helpful insights. I really don't want Jas to be terrified but my husband really doesn't want her in the bed. Perhaps if I tell him she might grow out of the sleeping in bed thing. You are right it is hard to know when you have a new puppy if they have to potty or are just lonely. I put my hands through the crate so I feel like she knows I am there. I guess just like many things - this too will pass. Last night was a bit better but it really goes up and down with her so that doesn't mean we're past anything I know!

I'm trying to load the picture again. I so appreciate the support and knowledge here.


----------



## ChocolateHav (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm going through the exact same problem with my 14 week old, Rocco, crying and barking in his crate at night and during the day. (I posted in another thread about it earlier). Tonight will be his 5th night home with us - last night was the worst so far so my fear is that it is getting worse and not better. We are committed to crate training and haven't caved yet. This afternoon I put his crate in his play area (the kitchen/foyer) and I've been tossing treats and toys in it for him to find and fetch. I've been leaving the crate door open. Then about an hour ago I put a marrow bone in there and he went in his crate all by himself to lay down and chew on it (door still open). He's left for some water and to say hi to me but keeps going back in. Not sure if this association will help him calm down tonight, but it feels like a victory for now! I'll let you know how it goes...and if you find a miracle trick- please post it!


----------



## Iris (Jan 2, 2012)

Rudi did the same thing. We've had him about 11 weeks and thought that he was perfectly crate trained from the first night. He whimpered a little but stopped when I put my fingers through the grate. He sweetly pressed his face against them and went right to sleep. Then 2 weeks ago, he began trembling when we carried him upstairs to go in his crate, which is next to our bed. And once we put him in, he whines for a few minutes, then settles down and goes to sleep. I am trying to come up with sleeping arrangements that will make it easy to leave him with my son if we travel without Rudi. Also, I like having him crate trained because it is similar to his airline carrier for when we can travel with him, and also the crate is convenient for taking him in the car. Any suggestions? Is this just a phase or him trying to assert himself?


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Just a short update. After posting this - of course - things got much better. And now they are back to being unpredictable again. The past couple of nights Jas has gotten up to pee and then stayed up whining. I wish there was an answer for us but I haven't found it yet. My hope at this point is that time will solve most whining issues and she'll get more settled as she ages and the routine is more ingrained for her. I'm trying to stay consistent.

Love and frustrated by the puppy stage! Whoever said there would be WTH days was totally right!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

One thing you could try is to tire the heck out of your pup before bed. Long walks, exhuastive play, that might help him/her sleep throughout the night.

First night we got Oreo he was fine in the expen in the kitchen. The next night and for a few days it was a nightmare. Barking and whining all through the night. The only thing that helped was putting him in his crate and putting the crate in our room. I elevated the crate so that he can see me and close enough that I was able to put my finger in his crate if he did whine.

Eventually he slept through the night with the crate on the floor. I guess i'm very lucky *knock on wood* that Oreo loves his crate. He sleeps around 10pm and he'll leave the living room where we are watching TV and goto our bedroom where his crate is and sleep by himself.

Also very lucky that Oreo doesn't wake us up. We get to sleep in and hell just lie in his crate quietly until I wake up and let him out.


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Just a short update for all of you who were so generous with your advice. Also so if people find this post with their own new pups, they can have hope.

We've had Jasmine about 5 weeks now and she now sleeps through the night (ALMOST) every night. She often whines around 3 or 5 but if i stick my fingers in the crate she will settle quickly and I don't actually have to take her out.

I've added in 3 things from the recs:

1) I try to do more exhaustive play with her in the evenings. My son loves throwing the ball for her a lot.
2) We let her cuddle in bed BEFORE bed.
3) I give her cream cheese in a kong when I put her into her crate for bed to ease the transition.

We still have whining but it is so much improved.

Thanks for sticking with me guys. I'm hoping things will just continue to get better and better and one day I'll realize that she's not even talking to me at night at all!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome news..glad it's working out for you.

One more thing that I did but not sure if it's going to help you.

Everywhere we go, Oreo is in a travel crate. Car rides? Travel crate. Trip to the in-laws? Travel crate. Going to the beach? Travel crate. He is never allowed outside the travel crate when we..well...travel.

I'm going on a limb here but i'm guessing Oreo is very comforatable in a crate because we use the crate alot (not just for bed time). We do not crate him at home but he know's he gets to go somewhere good when we put him in his crate and then in the car. It's gotten to the point where when my wife and I put on our jackets, he runs to his crate by himself.

There was a good video posted on how to teach your dog crate commands with games. We followed some of those games and success.


----------

